# "Sie sollten den Akku austauschen." Was wenn nicht ? Was blüht mir dann ?



## cyberghost74 (19. Dezember 2018)

*"Sie sollten den Akku austauschen." Was wenn nicht ? Was blüht mir dann ?*

Meine lieben Freunde des mobilen Computings,

bei meinem Notebook von 2009 kommt seit einiger Zeit unten beim Akku diese Meldung.
Was genau kann alles passieren, wenn ich dies unterlasse ? Explosion ? Oder sonstiger Schaden ?
Der Akku war von Anfang sehr mies und daher habe ich den Notebook auch immer am Strom betrieben.
Von daher bedeutet mir der Akku als solcher nichts.
Oder sollte ich doch noch 30 € investieren, damit nichts schlimmeres passiert ?
Eure Meinung ?


----------



## HisN (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: "Sie sollten den Akku austauschen." Was wenn nicht ? Was blüht mir dann ?*

Hast Du noch nie ne alte Batterie gesehen?
Wenn Du das Ding sowieso immer am Kabel hast, warum nimmst Du den Akku nicht einfach raus?


----------



## Ion (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: "Sie sollten den Akku austauschen." Was wenn nicht ? Was blüht mir dann ?*



cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Von daher bedeutet mir der Akku als solcher nichts.


Siehst du, deswegen möchte er getauscht werden. Du beachtest ihn nicht 
Schätze mal, dass diese Meldung wegen der Laufzeit kommt. Fast 10 Jahre alt .. der dürfte kaum noch Laufzeit haben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: "Sie sollten den Akku austauschen." Was wenn nicht ? Was blüht mir dann ?*



cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Oder sollte ich doch noch 30 € investieren, damit nichts schlimmeres passiert ?


Wie heißt das Notebook?


----------



## cyberghost74 (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: "Sie sollten den Akku austauschen." Was wenn nicht ? Was blüht mir dann ?*

Acer Aspire 5530G
Ok, rausnehmen wäre ne Option, dann hab ich unten halt ne Lücke, sieht zwar blöd aus aber im Grunde müsste es ja auch ohne Akku gehen.


----------



## HisN (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: "Sie sollten den Akku austauschen." Was wenn nicht ? Was blüht mir dann ?*

Sollte es


----------



## cyberghost74 (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: "Sie sollten den Akku austauschen." Was wenn nicht ? Was blüht mir dann ?*

Ok, hab ihn rausgenommen, und es geht auch ohne den Akku. Immer noch besser, als wenn er schmelzt oder explodiert


----------



## ich558 (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: "Sie sollten den Akku austauschen." Was wenn nicht ? Was blüht mir dann ?*

Das heißt einfach nur dass die Kapazität ziemlich nachgelassen hat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: "Sie sollten den Akku austauschen." Was wenn nicht ? Was blüht mir dann ?*

Sofern er nicht grob defekt ist wird er weder schmelzen noch explodieren. Das einzige was dir bei einem überalterten Akku passiert ist, dass seine Nutzkapazität immer weiter gegen Null geht. Sprich wenn du das Gerät übern Akku betreiben willst im Extremfall nach gefühlten 2 Minuten das Licht aus geht.


----------



## colormix (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: "Sie sollten den Akku austauschen." Was wenn nicht ? Was blüht mir dann ?*

Wieso muss den  der Akku im Bock ständig haben wenn man nur am NT betreibt ?
Man sollte nie den Akku im Book lassen wenn das  immer am NT betrieben wird hälter der Akku nicht lange ,
NT nur nehmen um dem Aku zu laden .
Wenn man das Book nur am NT betreibt Akku entfernen wenn der Voll geleaen ist .

Book von 2009 ewig lange halten Akkus leider nicht .


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: "Sie sollten den Akku austauschen." Was wenn nicht ? Was blüht mir dann ?*



colormix schrieb:


> Wenn man das Book nur am NT betreibt Akku entfernen wenn der Voll geleaen ist .


Sehr niedrige sowie besonders sehr hohe Ladestände sind auf Dauer schädlich. Einen voll geladenene Akku zu entfernen und zu lagern ist entsprechend genau der gleiche Blödsinn wie ihn immer im Gerät zu lassen bei Netzteilbetrieb. Beide Varianten töten ihn am schnellsten abgesehen von tiefentladen.
Wenn (Li-Ion) Akkus längere Zeit nicht genutzt werden sollte man sie bei einem Ladestand von grob 60-70% kühler lagern. Also Dreiviertel voll laden und innen Keller packen wos im Sommer keine 30 Grad werden.


----------



## Ray2015 (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: "Sie sollten den Akku austauschen." Was wenn nicht ? Was blüht mir dann ?*

Kauf dir paar 18650 Zellen und tausche sie aus


----------



## colormix (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: "Sie sollten den Akku austauschen." Was wenn nicht ? Was blüht mir dann ?*

Den  Akku einfach nur entfernen , es ist eh Unsinn wenn das Book immer  am NT    ist das der Akku noch drin   ist .
Ersatz Akku wird man  wohl kaum bekommen für ein Gerät das aus 2009 ist .
Sein Akku ist wohl durch und wird nicht mehr Richtig geladen , Ursache ständig im Book Akku war Jahrelang auf Erhaltungsladung   was die Lebensdauer auf Dauer   verkürzt ,  dann das Alter .
Das Symbol unter dem Akku  kommt doch nur wenn der Akku ganz leer ist .


----------



## cyberghost74 (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: "Sie sollten den Akku austauschen." Was wenn nicht ? Was blüht mir dann ?*

Der Akku war von Anfang an mies, hat evtl. 30-45 Min. gehalten, deshalb war es mir egal, ob er kaputt geht. Konnte ihn auch nie mobil nutzen deshalb.
Bei meinem Predator 17 ist es mir nicht egal.
Es ging mir hier nur um die Gefährlichkeit eines abgenutzten Akkus. Ich werde kein Geld mehr darin investieren, das hab ich jetzt entschieden. Dann ist halt unten ne klaffende Lücke. Egal.
Schade, daß es keine Dummy dafür gibt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: "Sie sollten den Akku austauschen." Was wenn nicht ? Was blüht mir dann ?*



cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Es ging mir hier nur um die Gefährlichkeit eines abgenutzten Akkus.



So lange er nur abgenutzt ist und nicht defekt/beschädigt ist er ungefährlich.


----------



## SimonG (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: "Sie sollten den Akku austauschen." Was wenn nicht ? Was blüht mir dann ?*



cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Schade, daß es keine Dummy dafür gibt.



Vielleicht kannst du die Kontakte irgendwie abkleben?


----------



## cyberghost74 (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: "Sie sollten den Akku austauschen." Was wenn nicht ? Was blüht mir dann ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So lange er nur abgenutzt ist und nicht defekt/beschädigt ist er ungefährlich.



Da sollen doch 18650er Akkus drin sein ? Ich lese überall, daß die ganz gerne mal explodieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: "Sie sollten den Akku austauschen." Was wenn nicht ? Was blüht mir dann ?*



cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Da sollen doch 18650er Akkus drin sein ? Ich lese überall, daß die ganz gerne mal explodieren.



18650er sind genau wie alle anderen Hochleistungsakkus ganz normale Lithiumionenakkus. So lange man mit denen keinen groben Unsinn treibt (wie mechanisch beschädigen, kurzschließen oder sonstwas) sind die völlig ungefährlich - es sei denn natürlich sie sind (aufgrund eines Herstellungsfehlers) defekt - letzteres kannste aber ausschließen sonst wären sie schon vor langer Zeit hochgegangen.

Das "überall lesen" ist gefährlich - bedenke: Es gibt auf der Welt Hunderte Millionen dieser Akkuzellen. Davon gehen gefühlte 0,001% wegen eines Defektes oder grober Fahrlässigfeit hoch. Und diese 1000 Stück von 100 Millionen sinds dann, die im Internet mit Horrorgeschichten landen - denn niemand schreibt einen Bericht darüber, dass sein Akku nicht explodiert ist.


----------



## fipS09 (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: "Sie sollten den Akku austauschen." Was wenn nicht ? Was blüht mir dann ?*

Denke von explodierenden 18650er Akkus hört man hauptsächlich seit dem E-Zigaretten Boom. Manche Leute informieren sich einfach nicht mit was sie da hantieren, so wie bei dem Fall aus den USA wo jemand zwei 18650er zusammen mit einem Schlüssel lose in der Tasche transportiert hat. Das Ergebnis kann man sich dann denken.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: "Sie sollten den Akku austauschen." Was wenn nicht ? Was blüht mir dann ?*

In einem Laptop Akku befinden sich nicht nur Zellen sondern auch Kontrolllogik. Deren Funktion besteht unter Anderem darin defekte Zellen abzukoppeln damit sie eben nicht explodieren o.Ä. . Wenn eine sehr geringe Restkapazität angezeigt wird ist genau das passiert. In dem Zustand ist der Akku quasi sicherer als zu der Zeit in der er neu war.


----------

